# Otopharynx Lithobates Yellow Blaze



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Just received a breeding group of these cichlids from <vendor name removed>.Awesome group and full blaze on the males.Will post a short video later.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

what collection point are "yellow blaze" from? I guess you will never know for certain unless your breeder specified on the site. Nice fish though, I have some z-rock lihobates that are getting this neon orange blaze on the forehead which works incredibly well with the dark navy blue color they their body turns. Really nice fish.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

They're z-rocks also.


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Let's try that again.


----------



## SteveScheuring (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice fish. I have 6 that are about 1 1/2 - 2 1/2" in length and none are showing any color yet. I can't wait till they do. Good Luck!


----------



## Brad Mc (Oct 26, 2006)

Hope you have a strain that have the" full blaze".When I ordered them I was very particular about that trait in this fish.I just can't stand a yellow blaze that starts behind the head... drives me crazy!!


----------



## kendallikeeper (Jan 28, 2013)

zimbabwe rocks are the only variant of this species in the lake that has any yellow blaze at all. most other are all blue with just a hint of either red or orange on the dorsal.


----------



## SteveScheuring (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope I do too. Unfortunately, they are showing only their juvenile colors so I can't be sure. I saw the father though and the yellow started just behind the lips. I understand they are slow to mature.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Outstanding, love that yellow blaze. I have one male in my tank cant wait for that color. Good luck with them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice looking. I have a 4" male and love him. Nice and peaceful. He minds his business and the others ignore him.


----------



## SteveScheuring (Feb 3, 2013)

Last night I had my first opportunity to watch my Yellow Blaze do its mating dance. The biggest I have is between 2.5" and 3" and they all look the same with no adult coloration. What was really interesting about it was the fish I am guessing to be the male, while doing its dance, lost its three spots on its side completely. Once he left the dancing site, the spots came back. It was amazing to me to see such a quick change back and forth. I am looking forward to see them grow and color up more!


----------

